# Please help, advice/direction needed



## millertime75 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi, I have a HP Desktop (p6214y) that has a very noisy fan. I pulled the cover off and discovered which one it was and went to Best Buy to purchase a replacement 80mm case fan.

Here is where the problem lies. The Desktop has three fans, two of which have the nice plug end that connects to something. The one that needs replacing does not have this, it seems to be directly soldered to the computer. There are two wires connecting the fan - a black and red wire.

The replacement fan has the nice connection and contains three wires. Red, Black, and Yellow. I guess my question is what do I do now?

Do I just connect the new fan by splicing them together? If so, what do I do with the yellow wire? Is it important?

Do I find a new fan? If so, what should I look for?

Any advice or tips that you can tell me would be VERY much appreciated.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello millertime and welcome to TSF,

Could you provide pics of the fan that seems to be soldered directly???


----------



## millertime75 (Aug 26, 2011)

Adding to question - there is also a 3 to 4 pin adaptor with the fan, can I just plug this into any open spot or do I have to put it in a specific location? And if I do this, can I just clip the old wires and be ok or do I have to do more than that?

Thank You!


----------



## millertime75 (Aug 26, 2011)

Here are some pictures, hopefully these help.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

That fan is inside the power supply. You should replace the entire power supply.

You should not mess around inside the PSU... it has very dangerous voltages that can cause serious injury.


----------

